# Place to Live



## 15guru77 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey there....I've found two apartments with the same proximity to the BTS. One is in Nana S11 and the other is in ChidLom near the Central Market. What make it difficult is the fact that they are both fantastic apartments with the same area and the same price - roughly about 30k 
What is a better area to live in? is there alot to do in ChidLom? Are both the areas relatively safe?

Thanks and I look forward to an answer...


----------



## bantitap (Jul 5, 2010)

Chidlom is safer - but in Nana area is fulled of India food and culture. I look where you are from, so.. I rather suggest you to stay in Nana area though it is quite noisy and busy.. just to be close to your familiar culture and flavour..


----------

